# OKW Extension???



## jmstew (Aug 9, 2008)

I am thinking of buying OKW Resale.  Is it true that this is the only resort that is offering the option to purchase additional years beyond 2042?  If so, how many additional years, what is the cost, and by when do you have to purchase?

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## laxmom (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes.  So far OKW is the only resort that Disney has offered the extension to.  I believe it was for 15 years so until 2057.  The current owner at the time of the offer had to accept and pay $15 per point to extend or deny in writing.  It is unclear if the extension, once denied, will be offered to the new owner.  The rumor is that the will go up the closer it gets to 2042.

You may pay more per point but I would look for a contract with the new expiration.  The points purchased directly from Disney have the new expiration.  

I don't own OKW.  I only know this from reading other boards and I am trying to recall all the details.  Someone please correct me if this is incorrect.


----------



## jmstew (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks.  that is exactly what I needed to know.  I see resales of both 2042 and 2057 out there and will focus on those.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 10, 2008)

jmstew said:


> Thanks.  that is exactly what I needed to know.  I see resales of both 2042 and 2057 out there and will focus on those.



SSR would be the better deal resale - it has an expiration of 2054. OKW is big enough that if you want to stay there, you should be able to book it with SSR points as long as you aren't trying for OKW Grand Villas or super peak holiday times.


----------



## icydog (Aug 11, 2008)

*You will be okay with a SSR contract going forward*

OKW is our favorite resort. SSR is our least favorite but we reserve judgement  until our Nov stay. I hear it is nicer now that the banging has stopped. 
When AKV and Kadani Village opens up at 7 months you will find more availability at OKW since the SSR people will be jumping over there to check it out. OKW owners are more loyal to their home resort and love to stay there. Luckily I own at OKW and AKV. I have the best of both worlds.


----------

